
Logged in or out, Facebook is watching you - nickb
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/security/soa/Logged-in-or-out-Facebook-is-watching-you/0,130061744,339284281,00.htm
======
jfornear
Interesting... 5 minutes ago I had my first experience with Beacon while
purchasing tickets for the new Batman movie on Fandango. I used to think
Beacon was creepy, but now that I've actually seen it in action I think it's a
fun little feature. Now all my friends think I'm awesome for going to the
midnight showing. What is the big deal if Facebook knows I bought those
tickets? The social points with the ladies are well worth the loss of privacy,
imo.

~~~
dhotson
You probably don't want all your friends to know about everything you buy.
Especially if you have bad taste in music.

~~~
ars
Isn't that why it asks you first?

------
richcollins
I think the vendor he bought the products on shares as much or possibly more
blame than facebook.

------
fiaz
This should take care of the problem no?

<http://labs.mozilla.com/2007/10/prism/>

------
thinkcomp
This is really old news, and sadly, to my knowledge, it hasn't changed.

